# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  COLORADO Caucus Results Thread

## Gravik

Colorado Caucus
February 7, 2012
7.9% reporting (6/76)
This page updates automatically
Cycle Candidates


All Candidates


Santorum

49.6%

202


Gingrich

21.4%

87


Romney

18.9%

77


Paul

9.8%

40


Perry

0.2%

1

----------


## bbartlog

Hmm. I thought Romney was supposed to win this one in a walk? Is his GOTV not what it's cracked up to be? Sure didn't work for him in NV. Or is this just a sample of not necessarily representative precincts?

----------


## Mike4Freedom

The 2 biggest counties in CO are denver, and el paso counties. Those have not reported anything.

----------


## SisCyn

Where's all the military support for Ron Paul?  There are 6 military bases in CO.

http://militarybases.com/colorado/

----------


## Gravik

We're dead last

----------


## Gravik

Other than Perry

Colorado Caucus
February 7, 2012
7.9% reporting (6/76)
This page updates automatically
Cycle Candidates


All Candidates


Santorum

49.6%

202


Gingrich

21.4%

87


Romney

18.9%

77


Paul

9.8%

40


Perry

0.2%

1

----------


## Neversummer303

We lost votes in my district but it's looking good for delegates 4of the 7 were Paul supporters awaiting results for the delegate vote!!

----------


## 69360

CNN says only 1% reporting, these numbers mean nothing yet.

----------


## Paulistinian

How is Paul getting creamed so hard?

----------


## hamfistedcrayon

Santorum 32

Romney 17

Paul 5

Gingrich 3

----------


## Libertea Party

Read the following and realize that James Dobson and Tony Perkins have endorsed Santorum. It might not mean much in a general election but in a GOP primary... you betcha!




> Colorado Springs a Mecca for Evangelical Christians
> 
> January 17, 2005
> 
> When President Bush takes the oath of office this week, one group of Americans will take special pride in knowing he'll lead the country for another four years. Evangelical Christians are considered an important part of the coalition that re-elected him.
> Pastors Ted Haggard and Sunday Adelaja, John Fuller and James Dobson
> Focus on the Family
> 
> From left, Pastors Ted Haggard and Sunday Adelaja, John Fuller and James Dobson participate in a December radio broadcast.
> ...

----------


## DanielLV

Precinct 430918108

Romney 18
Santorum 14
Gingrich 8
Paul 7

4 delegate all to Romeny people

Wanted to puke

----------


## Gravik

Gah, don't people in COlorado realize Romney would be even worse than Bush and Obama when it comes to medical marijuana?

----------


## cien750hp

precinct 321 in douglas county: 8 romney, 8 santorum, 3 paul, 1 gingrich

----------


## eduardo89

> Where's all the military support for Ron Paul?  There are 6 military bases in CO.
> 
> http://militarybases.com/colorado/


They're all overseas.

----------


## Hook

> Gah, don't *people in COlorado* realize Romney would be even worse than Bush and Obama when it comes to medical marijuana?


We are talking a very small part of the population of Colorado when we discuss the GOP primary voters.  Colorado has a huge number of Evangelicals in the East and Mormons in the West.  So you are going to get mostly Santorum and Romney in CO, no matter what you do.

Utah had 96% Romney in '08, so no chance of Paul winning here either.

----------


## playpianoking

Precinct 301 in Douglas County:
Paul 11
Romney 11
Santorum 5
Gingrich 3

One thing I did was hand out 'literature' which compared the candidates with a checklist as well as the campaign donors between Paul & Romney!  I think this helped a lot everyone was looking at them!  In the end, I tied with someone else as the #2 delegate and we had to do a coin toss to see who would get the spot - I lost so now I am #1 alternate to county convention.

----------


## samsung1

we can beat out gingrich for 3rd and grab a few delegates  in Colorado

----------


## tsai3904

http://race42012.com/2012/02/07/race...omment-1128908




> Damn, tough night for Romney.
> 
> Just got back from my caucus. Here are the results:
> 
> Gingrich: 13
> Romney: 10
> Paul: 4
> Santorum: $
> 
> ...

----------


## mosquitobite

> Where's all the military support for Ron Paul?  There are 6 military bases in CO.
> 
> http://militarybases.com/colorado/


And the hippies?!

----------


## Gravik

We're dead last in Colorado...wtf?

----------


## mosquitobite

> The Romney people should be concerned. There is a major, MAJOR lack of enthusiasm lack Romney.


McCain had ZERO enthusiasm and he was still the nominee.

----------


## Rede

> And the hippies?!


Hippies wont register Republican. Its gonna be tough for us in closed primaries..

----------


## tsai3904

> We're dead last in Colorado...wtf?


Supporters had to register Republican by December 7.

----------


## Paulistinian

I don't understand how so few Paul supporters voted tonight

----------


## joshnorris14

15% and 11% in the two biggest counties in Colorado in 2008 (Denver and Colorado Springs). Surprising.

----------


## MozoVote

Santorum is doing well in the high plains counties. He may have more strength in the midwest states than anyone realized.

----------


## skyorbit

> McCain had ZERO enthusiasm and he was still the nominee.


It's also why he lost the General. Why don't actual primary voters understand they're nominating a looser?

----------


## Monotaur

Well, I just got back from our caucus (Boulder precinct).  Poll results:

Romney: 9

Paul: 4

Santorum: 2

We did get all 3 delegate positions, and 1 of the alternates to the County Assembly though.   Our county does not elect delegates to the Congressional District or State Assembly at the precinct level, just the county level.

It was actually quite fun.  While most were for Romney, they were very open when people came out for Ron Paul.

----------


## Neversummer303

Coloradoan here I think were gonna get more delegates than you think out of Colorado!! Romney won our vote but sent no delegates, Ron Paul got 2 out 4 delegates!!

----------


## samsung1

we got a shot t beat out gingrich for 3rd i think

----------


## MozoVote

Yeah I was just posting on another thread about that. Santorum is doing well in the high plains counties and around Colorado Springs. Those are more culturally similar to the midwest than the mountain tourist towns, which will lean libertarian.

----------


## Maltheus

My caucus (about 60 people showed up):

Paul: 5
Romney: 17
Gingrich: 11
Santorum: 23

I got elected as delegate for county, cd5 and state. Also reluctantly made the precinct leader. So barely 9% in the straw poll, but at least 33% in the state delegate win. I think I might have recognized a few others who got alternate slots. And the people I've been talking to online either swept it, or at least made it to state alternate (which should promote rather easily).

We'll do good, delegate-wise, in every precinct we had somebody running. However, I don't think that's all that many precincts. And it sucked that the campaign didn't distribute RP campaign materials to the caucus locations. No doubt, that will hurt us in the straw poll.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> And the hippies?!


LULZOMG Ron Paul bring the hippies and the soldiers together!

----------


## Maltheus

> 15% and 11% in the two biggest counties in Colorado in 2008 (Denver and Colorado Springs). Surprising.


Not really. There was much more of an emphasis on stealth this time. Nobody was reading Ron Paul speeches. Nobody was stumping for him. And the campaign staff forgot to send out campaign materials this time, unlike in '08 (essentially blacking him out at the caucus).

----------


## SisCyn

> LULZOMG Ron Paul bring the hippies and the soldiers together!


Well, let's face it, you can be a soldier, a registered medical cannabis user and evangelical at the same time.  Nothing impossible in CO.

----------


## ctiger2

My caucus: 3 showed up in '08, 23 showed up '12.

Romnoid - 9
Frothy - 7
Paul - 6
Grinch - 1

2 delegates 1 alt 

1 of 2 of our delegates was for Paul for sure. The other I overheard she liked Paul best but didn't think he was electable so she'll probably be convinced to vote Romney, who knows. I tried to become a delegate but I've only lived here for less than 1 year and it seemed like everyone else knew each other so I had that going against me.

It was really frustrating attending this and it will be my first/last caucus.

----------


## svobody

Wow we are getting crushed in Colorado.

----------


## voytechs

Wish we could beat Gingrich in CO. Have him come in last in 3 states in a row (yea i know he wasnt on the ballot in MI), non the less we beat him. Every non RP republican i know cant stand Santorum, and he just roughed up the front runner. Everyone of them bruised except Paul who's rising.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Wow we are getting crushed in Colorado.


It's a closed caucus, bro. Yet again, more evidence Ron will come in last in those types of primaries/caucuses. Had MN been the same, im sure the outcome would have been that as well.




> Wish we could beat Gingrich in CO. Have him come in last in 3 states in a row (yea i know he wasnt on the ballot in MI), non the less we beat him. Every non RP republican i know cant stand Santorum, and he just roughed up the front runner. Everyone of them bruised except Paul who's rising.


Heh yea..3rd would be nice there, but still, great to see that piece of crap starting to fall out of it. He can take his NWO loving ass and crawl back under the rock he came out of soon.

----------


## MozoVote

Colorado may be like Nevada was ... hanging on news from the biggest metro (Denver) to settle the results. I'm not staying up all night just to see if Ron gets a 3rd. Will read up in the morning...

----------


## TravisforPaul

Became a state delegate and alternate to county in my precinct!

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Colorado may be like Nevada was ... hanging on news from the biggest metro (Denver) to settle the results. I'm not staying up all night just to see if Ron gets a 3rd. Will read up in the morning...


Hahah i was thinking the same too. They keep constantly stalling out over there. I guess Rick is losing votes and Ron is gaining, so they are all frantic and gasping for air over it:

----------


## WD-NY

> We'll do good, delegate-wise, in every precinct we had somebody running. However, I don't think that's all that many precincts. *And it sucked that the campaign didn't distribute RP campaign materials to the caucus locations. No doubt, that will hurt us in the straw poll.*


No materials in just your location or all CO locations??

----------


## GraspingForPeace

> Colorado may be like Nevada was ... hanging on news from the biggest metro (Denver) to settle the results. I'm not staying up all night just to see if Ron gets a 3rd. Will read up in the morning...


Come on, you know you want to know

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Became a state delegate and alternate to county in my precinct!


It's critical critical critical to actually show up for those conventions.  A lot of alternates end up getting seated when the primaries are a noshow.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Going to bed, I'll read about it in the morning.


Heres to beating the Grinch and getting a strong 3rd.

----------


## Maestro232

CNN just gave Denver county numbers.  Paul 300 votes or so over Grinch...maybe we take 3rd afterall.

----------


## TravisforPaul

> It's critical critical critical to actually show up for those conventions.  A lot of alternates end up getting seated when the primaries are a noshow.


Oh believe me you would have kill me to keep me from going!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Oh believe me you would have kill me to keep me from going!


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TravisforPaul again.*

----------


## Bruno

> CNN just gave Denver county numbers.  Paul 300 votes or so over Grinch...maybe we take 3rd afterall.


14 to 13!! 

And Romney over Santorum!

"quite the horse race in Colorado"  - Blitz

----------


## Havax

Fingers crossed for 3rd.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

Man, wtf is wrong with CO!?!? I just looked at the vote count, 1000 votes? Lol..man, that is horrible..not just for Ron, but overall turnout is equally embarrassing and atrocious with 50% of the vote in. They could held the vote at the local Quiznos, ffs  It's really sad to see so many people are couldn't care less about the country and be more proactive in politics.

----------


## lakerssuck92

Down only 109 votes!!

----------


## Havax

CO will be the first state we might decrease in amount of votes from 2008...what the hell are those people doing?

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> 14 to 13!! 
> 
> And Romney over Santorum!
> 
> "quite the horse race in Colorado"  - Blitz


Why is that every time i look at the count, the % goes up, but not the candidate's numbers? It's been the same for the last damn hour. I dont get how the overall counts go up, yet no one moves. Very weird.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

We should get third. Our support in the Denver area (not just the city) is much better than the Grinch's

----------


## Bruno

Within 100 with 50% in!  


How does Iowa have almost 10 times the caucus goers as Colorado when it has a million less people?  Anyone know why turnout is so low?

----------


## eduardo89

> How does Iowa have almost 10 times the caucus goers as Colorado when it has a million less people?  Anyone know why turnout is so low?


Closed primary and apathy.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> We should get third. Our support in the Denver area (not just the city) is much better than the Grinch's


Hell, at this point i feel like rooting for Romney to take first, just to stop that ....uhhgg...you know from winning 3 damn states tonight

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> How does Iowa have almost 10 times the caucus goers as Colorado when it has a million less people?  Anyone know why turnout is so low?


-Iowa is the first caucus in the country, big turnout.

-Its cold as hell in colorado tonight

-In some cases people have to drive a while to get to the caucus, most people dont want to do that on a tuesday night

----------


## Havax

> Closed primary and apathy.


Also, snow.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

Does anyone have precinct level results for CO, specifically El Paso County?

----------


## cornell

For 3rd place in CO Intrade has:

Newt at 93%

Paul at 24%

Can we pull off a 3rd? If Newt gets last in both CO and MN, it's a REAL slap in the face!!

----------


## MsDoodahs

I am pulling for Romney to win CO to deny Santy a sweep.

----------


## eduardo89

> Does anyone have precinct level results for CO, specifically El Paso County?


Not working on CNN.


Edit:
El Paso
updated 3:00 a.m. EST, Feb 8, 2012
0% reporting

----------


## cornell

New #'s in from Denver County!

Now: 

Gingrich 13.9%
Paul 13.5%

We can pull this off!

----------


## jctii0

My wife and I are both Ronnie P delegates.  We also got a RP alternate.  Things are looking pretty good from the delegate perspective.  I'm seeing many precincts that were lost in the presidential preference poll, but swept up by RP delegates.

----------


## SisCyn

> I am pulling for Romney to win CO to deny Santy a sweep.


I hear ya!

----------


## maxoutco

Things I learned tonight at the Colorado Caucus in Arapahoe County

We were Precinct 311 in Arapahoe County at Columbia Middle School.
Vote Tallies were:
Santorum: 11
Paul: 6
Romney:4
Gingrinch:1

I was able to become a alternate delegate at the state level and a county delegate.  The vote for state delegate was between myself and a Santorum voter.  They actually let us debate at the table, where I was able to drop truth bombs left and right. You should have seen there faces when I told them that Santorum wasn't even on all the ballots and he was just hoping for a brokered convention, and that Paul was the only one that could beat Obama bringing independents and blue republicans over the line.  This of course only fell on deaf ears for whatever reason.

Anyways, I was shocked to hear why they thought they wanted to vote for Santorum. One was catholic and he felt obligated to vote for him. The other went to a dinner that he threw here in CO.  They kept stating that he was the most conservative candidate on the field by stating that he was the only one to vote against the bailouts.  I corrected him very quickly on that.  Anyways, I don't think I swayed any voters tonight since they all voted right off the bat, and then we discussed why we voted. I did drop tons of truth bombs though, where they were questioning themselves. You could see it in their faces.  *teh sigh*

I did hand out flyers beforehand, only to have people throw them away immediately which was very interesting.

----------


## Monotaur

> My wife and I are both Ronnie P delegates.  We also got a RP alternate.  Things are looking pretty good from the delegate perspective.  I'm seeing many precincts that were lost in the presidential preference poll, but swept up by RP delegates.


Excellent, good job!

Same boat for us - we both got delegate positions to the County Assembly (our county only elects delegates to the Congressional and State Assemblies at the County Assembly) and the third delegate position was awarded to an RP supporter.  As was 1 alternate.  Two alternates were not RP supporters.

So we got 26.6% of the straw poll vote, but 100% of the primary delegates and 33% of the alternates. 

Overall, very interesting night.  Very fun.

----------


## skgai

> Within 100 with 50% in!  
> 
> 
> How does Iowa have almost 10 times the caucus goers as Colorado when it has a million less people?  Anyone know why turnout is so low?


Iowans care and understand the caucus process. They've been doing it for decades.  And of course by Iowans I mean roughly 8 percent of the population (what an apathetic country we live in).  Also, we get bombarded with media and advertising for one year, not just three days.

----------


## Chowder

In Colorado

Gingrich: 13.8%

Paul: 13.3% 

God come on Ron Paul!!!!! Take 3rd!

----------


## FrancisMarion

Anybody got any words from Summit County?  Would be nice to get a good showing from the rooftop of the country.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

Ron is falling out of it now, down 2%. Santorum also coming back. 

Seriously, it's hard to imagine how braindead people are, i really just have a hard time accepting it sometimes.

----------


## Badger Paul

Has Larimer reported in yet, I wonder if we're good shape in the Ft. Collins?

----------


## Bruno

Thanks for the answers above!




> Ron is falling out of it now, down 2%


It's strange, though.  As with Nevada, CNN has numbers first, but in completely different percentages of Paul vs. his next closest candidate as Fox does.  If that makes any sense.

----------


## freeforall

Anyone looking at the CNN results compared to the Google results?  They are both at 55% reported but the numbers for Paul and Gingrich are different.  It has been like that all night.  What am I missing?

----------


## Maestro232

CNN about to give the ALMOST 100% numbers.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Ugh... 

Mesa county RP  4th = 6%
Jefferson county RP 4th: 12%

----------


## Bruno

Man, John King can just talk and talk and talk and talk. 

I know that is his job, but dude, take a breath once in awhile.

----------


## Maestro232

FricK!  Paul won't get 3rd.

----------


## Mark37snj

The big winner - Santorum
The big looser - Gingrich
Ron Paul lives to fight another day. This is a war of attrition. Before today we had a 2nd, 3rd, 3rd, 4th, 4th. Tonight we got a 2nd, 3rd so far. 

What these elections results are telling me is that its still up in the air. All the annointed ones are showing the chinks in their armor. It's not over, it's game on!!!

----------


## skgai

Good job in Dolores county!

Ron Paul 2008: 1 vote (2%)
Ron Paul 2012: 14 votes (25%)

----------


## lakerssuck92

We lost Gunnison and Gilpin county by just 1 vote....

----------


## jctii0

> Excellent, good job!
> 
> Same boat for us - we both got delegate positions to the County Assembly (our county only elects delegates to the Congressional and State Assemblies at the County Assembly) and the third delegate position was awarded to an RP supporter.  As was 1 alternate.  Two alternates were not RP supporters.
> 
> So we got 26.6% of the straw poll vote, but 100% of the primary delegates and 33% of the alternates. 
> 
> Overall, very interesting night.  Very fun.


Congrats! It's all about the delegates, baby.

----------


## Maltheus

> No materials in just your location or all CO locations??


Not sure about Northern Colorado, they have a different coordinator, but I suspect it was all over. In '08, the people running the show were long time GOP activists and they knew the system. In '12, we have people from across the country, straight out of college. They're nice people, but we could have used a little more experience.

Still, I'm actually quite happy, seeing how so many people I know swept the delegate wins everywhere they tried. We had 0 focus on educating people on RP this time. It was all about identifying RP supporters and making sure they show up at caucus. The straw poll has even less meaning than last time.

----------


## Bruno

99% in, per CNN: 

Santorum wins 40% 
Romney 37
Gingrich 14
Paul 11

----------


## Monotaur

> Not sure about Northern Colorado, they have a different coordinator, but I suspect it was all over. In '08, the people running the show were long time GOP activists and they knew the system. In '12, we have people from across the country, straight out of college. They're nice people, but we could have used a little more experience.
> 
> Still, I'm actually quite happy, seeing how so many people I know swept the delegate wins everywhere they tried. We had 0 focus on educating people on RP this time. It was all about identifying RP supporters and making sure they show up at caucus. The straw poll has even less meaning than last time.


You know what's funny? Zero people that were identified through VoterTracker as Paul supporters showed up.  I also made calls and knocked on doors just trying to get support for me as delegate (not as a Ron Paul supporter), and only 1 person showed up.  Very frustrating.  But it worked out in the end I guess.

----------


## pauliticalfan

4th, 11%...

----------


## sailingaway

> 4th, 11%...


Yeah, not good.  Our delegate share will be higher, though.

----------


## InTheoryTV

In Larimer county we elect state delegates tonight.  Out of the 2 spots from my precinct I got one and I was outspoken for Ron Paul.  From reports I'm seeing from people I know up here we grabbed a lot of the state delegates.  Not a single Santorum or Newt supporter in my precinct even ran for the all important state delegate spot.  We did very well in the real My precinct straw poll vote was 

Mitt Romney  12
Ron Paul 7
Rick Santorum 6
Newt 1

----------


## Chowder

God we got to catch up to Newt! Only .7% away!

----------


## Bruno

> In Larimer county we elect state delegates tonight.  Out of the 2 spots from my precinct I got one and I was outspoken for Ron Paul.  From reports I'm seeing from people I know up here we grabbed a lot of the state delegates.  Not a single Santorum or Newt supporter in my precinct even ran for the all important state delegate spot.  We did very well in the real My precinct straw poll vote was 
> 
> Mitt Romney  12
> Ron Paul 7
> Rick Santorum 6
> Newt 1


+ rep for becoming a delegate!

----------


## Carole

CNN just announced that Santorum won Colorado now that El Paso County is in. 

I think this is what he said Colorado total with abt 98 percent votes in:

Santorum  abt. 40 percent
Romney  abt  37 percent
Gingrich abt 14 percent 
Paul abt 11 percent.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum wins Colorado by 5%... Holy Crap.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> We lost Gunnison and Gilpin county by just 1 vote....


Story of my life doing Pauler work at the Conventions.  I can't tell you how many issues we lost by literally one vote.  All the while at least a dozen Paulers felt it was more important to stay home and pick their toenails or some BS.

----------


## J_White

seems we wont be able to pass Gingrich for third.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Ron Paul received 9 votes more, yes, NINE votes more than 2008   horrible

----------


## Chowder

Yahoo has Gingrich at 13.4% and Paul at 12.6%

----------


## GunnyFreedom

At least we took 2nd in Pitkin and Eagle Counties.  Someone in the area did some good work.

----------


## Maltheus

> You know what's funny? Zero people that were identified through VoterTracker as Paul supporters showed up.  I also made calls and knocked on doors just trying to get support for me as delegate (not as a Ron Paul supporter), and only 1 person showed up.  Very frustrating.  But it worked out in the end I guess.


Not surprised by that at all. That was my experience in '08 as well. Didn't even bother walking my precinct this time. Better to put effort into your speech. A good speech will get you there every time.

----------


## chonald

El Paso county?

Edit: nevermind.

----------


## Maltheus

> Ron Paul received 9 votes more, yes, NINE votes more than 2008   horrible


I'm actually surprised that we did better with the straw poll. '08 was all about working the phones and convincing people to vote for Ron Paul. Many of us passionately emplored people to vote for the constitution. There was little of that this time. I think we should have been working it on both fronts, but I feel good delegate-wise given the dozens of anecdotal stories my friends have been relaying. We'll see how well we really did come April 14th.

----------


## speciallyblend

can't speak for the rest of colorado but in denver precinct 434 . We had 10 folks, Ron Paul Won with 6 votes ,santorum 3 votes,1 newt vote. I really did not dig into newt much and i gave santorum a lil pass. I ended up getting 8 votes for my delegate spot Ron Paul secured both delegate spots and the 2 alternates are santorum folks .  Amazing experience and in the end, Ron Paul will win the nomination or the gop will elect obama. We may not of won denver county but we got delegates and we demand Liberty&Freedom and will not settle for less!!NOBP, No One But Paul!!

very interesting i got the newt and santorum voter over to vote for my delegate spot

----------


## fj45lvr

was this closed to only GOP registered members??  from the percentage I would gather it was....the GOP isn't into Liberty or Gold.

----------


## eduardo89

> El Paso county?



El Paso
updated 7:21 a.m. EST, Feb 8, 2012
Rick Santorum 5,061 47%
Mitt Romney 3,325 31%
Newt Gingrich 1,290 12%
Ron Paul 1,054 10%

----------


## Bruno

> can't speak for the rest of colorado but in denver precinct 434 . We had 10 folks, Ron Paul Won with 6 votes ,santorum 3 votes,1 newt vote. I really did not dig into newt much and i gave santorum a lil pass. I ended up getting 8 votes for my delegate spot Ron Paul secured both delegate spots and the 2 alternates are santorum folks .  Amazing experience and in the end, Ron Paul will win the nomination or the gop will elect obama. We may not of won denver county but we got delegates and we demand Liberty&Freedom and will not settle for less!!NOBP, No One But Paul!!


+ rep 

Excellent work, congrats on becoming a delegate!  That's what it's all about!

----------


## speciallyblend

> was this closed to only GOP registered members??  from the percentage I would gather it was....the GOP isn't into Liberty or Gold.


yep,if you did not reg or switch by dec 7th. Then you were out of the game.

----------


## speciallyblend

> At least we took 2nd in Pitkin and Eagle Counties.  Someone in the area did some good work.


brings back memories, though i am in denver now. i remember back in 2008 speaking in front of the eagle county gop with kevin cannell as we threw seeds of liberty around eagle county. It is nice to see the eagle county folks continued the revolution in 2012.

----------


## InTheoryTV

Posted 30 minutes ago.  Not sure if the other precincts reported


With 152 of 161 Larimer County precints reporting GOP Party Chair Mike Fassi reports the following results: 
Sen. Rick Santorum -- 2,148 (44 percent of vote)
Mitt Romney -- 1,448 (30 percent of vote)
Ron Paul -- 717 (15 percent)
Newt Gingrich -- 557 (11 percent)

Total: 4881 votes of 152 precincts

----------


## JJ2

Paul is just 665 votes behind Gingrich!

----------


## gerryb

> Paul is just 665 votes behind Gingrich!


woulda coulda shoulda

been real nice to have newt in last in all 3 states

----------


## RDM

> woulda coulda shoulda
> 
> been real nice to have newt in last in all 3 states


Grassroots has got to nip this GOTV in the bud. Campaign has really botched this. No excuse.

----------


## puppetmaster

> Grassroots has got to nip this GOTV in the bud. Campaign has really botched this. No excuse.


 if we are too effing lazy to get out on our own, we always like to blame others but it is our own responsibility.

----------


## Maximus

> if we are too effing lazy to get out on our own, we always like to blame others but it is our own responsibility.


This.

It's stupid to blame the campaign when they ID voters, call to remind them to caucus, and we decide to stay indoors.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> This.
> 
> It's stupid to blame the campaign when they ID voters, call to remind them to caucus, and we decide to stay indoors.


THIS!@!

----------


## jctii0

> Grassroots has got to nip this GOTV in the bud. Campaign has really botched this. No excuse.


The CO HQ was making around 30,000 calls a day leading up to the caucus.  How did they botch this?

----------


## SCOTUSman

> THIS!@!


Maybe the campaign isn't completely truthful about IDs....that or we have the most full of themselves supporters ever that are absolutely lazy.

----------


## emazur

So why did Ron Paul do worse than the state that booed the golden rule?

----------


## Bilgefisher

They wasted time calling folks like myself.  I received three calls from the campaign, yet I am not a registered republican. (refuse to dance with that devil even to support Paul.)

----------


## KingNothing

> They wasted time calling folks like myself.  I received three calls from the campaign, yet I am not a registered republican. (refuse to dance with that devil even to support Paul.)


I'm sure that will go over well with the folks here lol

----------


## Bilgefisher

I'm sure.  But I got several folks to vote in my stead and have converted dozens of folks to support Paul.  Donated to the campaign in 2008 and and 2012 and gone door to door on issues. My one regret is not getting letters out to my neighborhood this time around.

----------


## MozoVote

> Story of my life doing Pauler work at the Conventions.  I can't tell you how many issues we lost by literally one vote.  All the while at least a dozen Paulers felt it was more important to stay home and pick their toenails or some BS.


This
*is*
THE
*T.R.U.T.H.*

----------


## jmag

We did well in my precinct.  I was surprised because the one supporter I was talking to decided not to come and I was ready to go stealth but 5/5 show ups in my precinct were RP supporters!  We placed 2nd in straw poll with 47 votes.  Romney got like 94 and Newt and Santorum were in the 30s.  We must have got a good number of delegates - two from just my precinct.

----------


## Bruno

Our local radio station 93.3 just reported in their news segment that Mitt Romney was 2nd in Minnesota and Colorado. I called in off-air to correct them that Ron Paul was actually 2nd, and emailed them the actual vote totals. 

Them: "Okay, thanks, we'll check it out." 
Me: "Please do before you do your next news update, this is important to get right." 

Doubt this was an "accident". Many news stations get their information from the same sources, so be on the alert for similiar errors in your local radio programs. 




> They wasted time calling folks like myself.  I received three calls from the campaign, yet I am not a registered republican. (refuse to dance with that devil even to support Paul.)


Way to put Party over Principle!

----------


## Cabal

> They wasted time calling folks like myself.  I received three calls from the campaign, *yet I am not a registered republican. (refuse to dance with that devil even to support Paul.)*


Sad.

----------


## TravisforPaul

So I am a little confused after last night, it all seemed to happen so fast. I was elected as a delegate to State, and an Alternate to County. Is this right? I thought you had to be elected at County to move on to State? Also my precinct couldn't find an official sign up sheet so they had us all write our name and contact info a piece of paper. I was not the only one that did this and then left. I was also told I can pay the fee on the Larimergop.org website, but I don't see anywhere to do that. Where do I go from here?

----------


## Bruno

> Our local radio station 93.3 just reported in their news segment that Mitt Romney was 2nd in Minnesota and Colorado. I called in off-air to correct them that Ron Paul was actually 2nd, and emailed them the actual vote totals. 
> 
> Them: "Okay, thanks, we'll check it out." 
> Me: "Please do before you do your next news update, this is important to get right." 
> 
> Doubt this was an "accident". Many news stations get their information from the same sources, so be on the alert for similiar errors in your local radio programs.


Update: 

Sweet!  They corrected it in the next news update:  "Congressman Ron Paul from Texas was 2nd in Minnesota with 27% of the vote."

----------


## puppetmaster

> They wasted time calling folks like myself.  I received three calls from the campaign, yet I am not a registered republican. (refuse to dance with that devil even to support Paul.)


Hate to say this but you need to get over yourself and realize this is bigger than your phobia of the title "Republican". I will sacrifice almost everything in order to lite the fires of liberty and spread the message along with walking the walk when it comes to voting and becoming a delegate. It is much bigger than myself. I do this for my children and the young who shall take over this planet. Setting an example by doing is a powerful message.

----------


## jctii0

> They wasted time calling folks like myself.  I received three calls from the campaign, yet I am not a registered republican. (refuse to dance with that devil even to support Paul.)


You may refuse to dance with the devil, but the devil is dancing all over you.

----------


## MozoVote

OK, I was wrong... I seriously thought Paul would win some of the mountain counties. I guess that shows how important an open caucus really is, to let the independents vote. Good grief, Paul did better in South Carolina than Colorado. That's sad.

----------

